# New Scope for my Springfield M1A Supermatch?



## 08steeda (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay I am about done with the $800.00 Springfield Springfield Armory 4-16X40 Tactical Gov Model scope I have on my Springfield M1A Super-match. I have had to send it back twice now for repairs (all warranty related). They stopped making them but I can still get it repaired by them for free. But it is a pain in the back side.

The problem is that I bought what I thought was a top of the line scope and it keeps breaking. The elevation adjustment knobs and the power/magnification ring keeps stripping. And I baby the hell out of it! It isn't like I use it in combat. I am a weekend shooter (now that I am no longer active)!

What scope should I get to replace it? Any suggestions?


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 7, 2008)

Leu MK IV, LR/T FFP, with TMReticle. 3.5-10x40 and no bull lifetime warranty, that you probably wont need to use


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 7, 2008)

Definite option. I have a Leu MK CQ/T on my Bushmaster now. Love it!!!







The scope on my M1A is a trash scope until my SpringField gets back.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey gang,

Any reason why I shouldn't go with this one:

MK IV 6.5-20x50mm LR/T M1 Illum. Reticle Riflescope

I have always used a Mil Dot scope, what are your thoughts on the TMR Tactical Milling Reticle?

I know that is the reticle you (The91Bravo recommend). but why?

What are the advantages/disadvantages to both RET's?


----------



## Ajax (Oct 20, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Leu MK IV, LR/T FFP, with TMReticle. 3.5-10x40 and no bull lifetime warranty, that you probably wont need to use



I have this on my 24.  Love it.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 20, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Any reason why I shouldn't go with this one:
> 
> ...



TMR is more accurate than mil dot, easier to call, in my humble, OJT'd opinion.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet! I just wondered if my selection was too much for the 7.62.


----------

